# It just keeps snowing



## tls22

Only got 8-9 with the most recent storm......have been under the weather...so it was hell trying to plow...good thing is after 30 inches, the 8-9 felt like 2. It was a great push...feel bad for the guys in CT, i hate storms like that.
Added curb guards before the storm...really like them


----------



## tls22

some more


----------



## tls22

one more and a quick video


----------



## MileHigh

SWEET!!!

Hope you feel better after you bill out!!


----------



## tls22

MileHigh;1194881 said:


> SWEET!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better after you bill out!!


Thanks Marcus...how did you make out?


----------



## tls22

video removed


----------



## exmark

Nice pics and vid.


----------



## tls22

exmark;1194928 said:


> Nice pics and vid.


Thanks man


----------



## Burkartsplow

Great pics Tim. You guys have been getting quite a bit of snow this year. What curb guards did you add to the plow as I cant see them in any of the pictures and where is the snow deflector? Glad you had another successful storm and keep the pictures coming. :salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## Dr Who

you get tired of all that snow, send some down my way....


----------



## FordFisherman

Wish I had that V for this storm in CT. 16-24" in about 12 hours. That's a nice set-up. Goldpro must have 48" on the ground now.


----------



## tls22

Burkartsplow;1195261 said:


> Great pics Tim. You guys have been getting quite a bit of snow this year. What curb guards did you add to the plow as I cant see them in any of the pictures and where is the snow deflector? Glad you had another successful storm and keep the pictures coming. :salute:ussmileyflag


Thanks Aron, and it has def been a great start to winter. I wanted to add the ones you had, but had little time between storms. So i went with the fisher ones, they seem to work great. The deflector is on back order, was a bummer because i could have used it for this storm. Im glad you have been getting a bunch of snow also....thanks for all the help



Dr Who;1195308 said:


> you get tired of all that snow, send some down my way....


lol...i will keep that in mind..lol


FordFisherman;1195325 said:


> Wish I had that V for this storm in CT. 16-24" in about 12 hours. That's a nice set-up. Goldpro must have 48" on the ground now.


Yeah i felt bad for you guys...because i know how a storm like that feels....glad you made it out alive...talk to 06hdboss and he said it was crazy...need to give ben a call


----------



## aperfcrcle

Dr Who;1195308 said:


> you get tired of all that snow, send some down my way....


while we are on the topic; if you ever get tired of all that v action, you can send the plow down my way. 

Hope everything went smooth for ya and the plow is living up to the expectations (which im sure it is).


----------



## MnM

I dont think I will ever get sick of all this snow. 29" inches on the 26th, a salt only event on the 7th or 8th cant remember, and a 8-10" incher on the 12th. I agree TLS this last storm was a walk in the park. Wam , Bam, thank you mam.payup I just keep seeing money, money, money. sorry guys but I am not sending any snow to anyone. I am just having too much fun with it..............All this snow is getting me closer and closer to a new Bobcat or another loader of some sort...........Let it snow, let it snow, let it snowpayup


----------



## toby4492

Great pix Timmy. :waving:

Now stop hoarding all the snow. I haven't seen the need for anything more than the leaf blower or shovel here in weeks. :angry:


----------



## tls22

aperfcrcle;1195676 said:


> while we are on the topic; if you ever get tired of all that v action, you can send the plow down my way.
> Hope everything went smooth for ya and the plow is living up to the expectations (which im sure it is).


lol...i will keep that in mind along with the snow...yeah i will never go back to a straight blade...i was def doing somthing wrong the last 4 years...hope you had a great run, hope we get some more



MnM;1196340 said:


> I dont think I will ever get sick of all this snow. 29" inches on the 26th, a salt only event on the 7th or 8th cant remember, and a 8-10" incher on the 12th. I agree TLS this last storm was a walk in the park. Wam , Bam, thank you mam.payup I just keep seeing money, money, money. sorry guys but I am not sending any snow to anyone. I am just having too much fun with it..............All this snow is getting me closer and closer to a new Bobcat or another loader of some sort...........Let it snow, let it snow, let it snowpayup


lol...its been great JB.....nice seeing u at DD the other morning.....i just hope we keep this up...ur truck look great....that guy plowing the lot was a grumpy guss....very rude..lol



toby4492;1196347 said:


> Great pix Timmy. :waving:
> 
> Now stop hoarding all the snow. I haven't seen the need for anything more than the leaf blower or shovel here in weeks. :angry:


Thanks Tom....i will try to share, but i just never know when i will see it again...i text grandpa saying nj new snow capital of the world...and his response was "small world" lmao


----------



## snocrete

Good pics! You guys are having a heck of a winter!

What happened to the vid?


----------



## STIHL GUY

looks good. we got a lot here in CT...finally finished plowin everything. id rather have that much snow spread over 3 storms


----------



## Burkartsplow

Well how did the curb guards work out and throw up a couple of pictures of them.


----------



## tls22

snocrete;1196459 said:


> Good pics! You guys are having a heck of a winter!
> 
> What happened to the vid?


Thanks man...yeah it has been a great start to winter...just dont want to see anymore of those 25+ storms....i see you got a push in also....thanks for sending these storms along to me...

I took the video down because of privacy issues...my FB page was poping up when you would click the link....trying to find away around that.



STIHL GUY;1196477 said:


> looks good. we got a lot here in CT...finally finished plowin everything. id rather have that much snow spread over 3 storms


Glad you made it out...i know how you feel...and i would not wish a storm like that on anyone


----------



## tls22

Burkartsplow;1196812 said:


> Well how did the curb guards work out and throw up a couple of pictures of them.


I really like them. I have alot of coble stone curb parking lots, as thats popular in my area. The ball of the guard would find the space between the blocks and it was smooth sailing from there. I would like to get what you have for guards, just did not have the time. This plow has seen alot of snow, and i guess you and i broke theroy on new plows jinxing snow. I need to get a new sticker, and please dont mind the dirty pics she needs a bath.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics Tim! Looks like were getting more snow for the end of this week!


----------



## GMCHD plower

How did you like the MTR's in all this snow you got tim?


----------



## deere615

Nice, v was a good investment and I am sure this snow this season helped paid for it payup. We had Ice here this morning it sucked bad


----------



## tls22

J&R Landscaping;1201916 said:


> Nice pics Tim! Looks like were getting more snow for the end of this week!


Thanks JR...yeah the hits just keep on coming



GMCHD plower;1202579 said:


> How did you like the MTR's in all this snow you got tim?


I love them...but i do need new tires..as they have weared out a bit....going to use these the rest of the winter...and get new shoes next winter...def stick with the mtr's


----------



## tls22

new pics of the most recent storm...got about 1.5 of snow, then a ton of ice. Have not seen ice that bad here in a while.....it was fun pushing around snow cones and glaciers...also got my deflector in. Going to put it on tomorrow.....more snow coming friday


----------



## tls22

two more...:salute:


----------



## BUFF

I bet that stuff is nice and light to push......

I use to run MTR's then switched to Duratracs when GY went to the Kevlar and new tread pattern. I've had good luck with the set on my 08 and plan to run them on my 97.


----------



## tls22

BUFF;1202858 said:


> I bet that stuff is nice and light to push......
> 
> I use to run MTR's then switched to Duratracs when GY went to the Kevlar and new tread pattern. I've had good luck with the set on my 08 and plan to run them on my 97.


lol..yeah....

I wanted the MTR'S, but the guy told me to try the duratracs. Im real happy with them also...but i ran them all summer cutting grass and back and forth to the shore...so they took a beating...those tires dont owe me a dime....and i will def stick with them.


----------



## BUFF

I have about 17k miles on the set on the 08 and there's about 50% on the tread left. My diesel's past and present have be tough of tires, if I can get 30k out them I'm happy. Then I go to the dealer and they pro rate the wear and take that off on the next set.


----------



## GMCHD plower

tls22;1202867 said:


> lol..yeah....
> 
> I wanted the MTR'S, but the guy told me to try the duratracs. Im real happy with them also...but i ran them all summer cutting grass and back and forth to the shore...so they took a beating...those tires dont owe me a dime....and i will def stick with them.


How many miles have you gotten out of them? Thinking of putting those on the 09 once these ones wear out...


----------



## tls22

GMCHD plower;1202898 said:


> How many miles have you gotten out of them? Thinking of putting those on the 09 once these ones wear out...


Have to be close to 20K....i do alot of highway traveling...i mean by no means are they bad...just would like to get a pair to run just in the winter.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

We had the same storm today timmy 2-3 inches of snow with sleet and freezing rain, everything is is coated in ice right now. it sucked, says we are supposed to get more snow on fri, and again on tuesday, ugggg im so ready for spring time lol i hate plowing snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

THEGOLDPRO;1202927 said:


> We had the same storm today timmy 2-3 inches of snow with sleet and freezing rain, everything is is coated in ice right now. it sucked, says we are supposed to get more snow on fri, and again on tuesday,* ugggg im so ready for spring time lol i hate plowing snow.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> haha Ben you sound like a couple of my buddys that plow... Did you get any part of that 29" connecticut got?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I got the entire 29 inches in my part of CT lol, We got hit the hardest out of CT.


----------



## wolfmobile8

yea that was alot of ice ive haven't seen that in a while. my lots were all skating rinks and the snow was like pushing cement.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like it is scarping well. I put fluid film in between the layers steel, rubber and stainless of the deflector to stop any type of rusting or wear and tear when I put mine on. Good pics as always. We did a little salting yesterday and alot of salting this AM. I think tomorrow we may get an inch or two.


----------



## tls22

THEGOLDPRO;1202927 said:


> We had the same storm today timmy 2-3 inches of snow with sleet and freezing rain, everything is is coated in ice right now. it sucked, says we are supposed to get more snow on fri, and again on tuesday, ugggg im so ready for spring time lol i hate plowing snow.


Glad you made out okay during the blizzard ben. I was going to call you, as nick gave me your number. I spoke to 06 and he was telling me how bad it was. I been through that crap at the end of december. It sucks and i would not wish that type of storm on anyone. How the trucks doing?



wolfmobile8;1203393 said:


> yea that was alot of ice ive haven't seen that in a while. my lots were all skating rinks and the snow was like pushing cement.


Yeah most my lots look like glass....and salt was doing nothing....glad you did well


Burkartsplow;1203443 said:


> Looks like it is scarping well. I put fluid film in between the layers steel, rubber and stainless of the deflector to stop any type of rusting or wear and tear when I put mine on. Good pics as always. We did a little salting yesterday and alot of salting this AM. I think tomorrow we may get an inch or two.


Glad you got to salt Aron......that is def one thing i love about this plow on how well in scrapes.....right down to pavement. I have a few question to ask you about the xv...was wondering if you could call me....?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

tls22;1203793 said:


> Glad you made out okay during the blizzard ben. I was going to call you, as nick gave me your number


You can call me anytime timmy  Nick and i talk pretty regular.


----------



## fargosnowpro

Are those the MTR Kevlars you're running or just the standard Wrangler MTR? The Kevlar tire would be the one with the offset tread pattern, closed on the outer portion of the tire and open on the inner (and they say kevlar )


----------



## Burkartsplow

tls22;1203793 said:


> Glad you made out okay during the blizzard ben. I was going to call you, as nick gave me your number. I spoke to 06 and he was telling me how bad it was. I been through that crap at the end of december. It sucks and i would not wish that type of storm on anyone. How the trucks doing?
> 
> Yeah most my lots look like glass....and salt was doing nothing....glad you did well
> 
> Glad you got to salt Aron......that is def one thing i love about this plow on how well in scrapes.....right down to pavement. I have a few question to ask you about the xv...was wondering if you could call me....?


Yeah no problem Tim, What is your number?


----------



## deere615

Watch out for that Tim guy he almost got the cops called on me I was on the phone with him for like 20 minutes one day and I just walked right into my shop and started doing some stuff without turning the alarm off still talking away to him! roflmao:waving:


----------



## tls22

deere615;1203906 said:


> Watch out for that Tim guy he almost got the cops called on me I was on the phone with him for like 20 minutes one day and I just walked right into my shop and started doing some stuff without turning the alarm off still talking away to him! roflmao:waving:


lol...i remember that...you where like "oh ****, and i thought the fbi came in" lol.....thanks for all ur help with the cab lights...what a project...:laughing:


----------



## tls22

have more pics to come...plowed 3-4 today...to tired to post..lol


----------



## tls22

pushing again...










coffee









who said v blades cant back drag?


----------



## tls22

getting real hard to stack...mounds are frozen and getting bigger....


----------



## tls22

more....

nice wall










the reason for a v plow


----------



## tls22

last two










curb to curb


----------



## Burkartsplow

I think next storm I am going to pull out the V Plow and let the XLS take a little break. I need some action pics of my V Plow doing work. Tim we got 1 to 2 pushes in depending on the property and 3 saltings this last event.


----------



## tls22

Burkartsplow;1207775 said:


> I think next storm I am going to pull out the V Plow and let the XLS take a little break. I need some action pics of my V Plow doing work. Tim we got 1 to 2 pushes in depending on the property and 3 saltings this last event.


Yeah i would like to see you push with it Aron........i got ur message thankyou.....hope i did not wake you up with the text yesetrday morning, but i fiqured you where plowing. Radar look good over you guys that night...glad you plowed some snow...how much you get?


----------



## toby4492

You keep this up and we will never see Grandpa back here :waving:


----------



## tls22

toby4492;1207799 said:


> You keep this up and we will never see Grandpa back here :waving:


lol...I talk to him while plowing yesterday, and he was having a very hard time with the morning commuters...grumpy grandpa


----------



## aperfcrcle

Nice pics Tim, I hear you with the stacking, its like hitting a brick wall at this point...


----------



## aperfcrcle

btw, do you do any barter work for the gynecologist office? free check ups? sorry i had to...


----------



## tls22

aperfcrcle;1207805 said:


> Nice pics Tim, I hear you with the stacking, its like hitting a brick wall at this point...


Yeah there is no more pushing banks back...just drive right to the pile.....crazy stuff



aperfcrcle;1207815 said:


> btw, do you do any barter work for the gynecologist office? free check ups? sorry i had to...


lmao....good one....:salute:


----------



## Burkartsplow

tls22;1207780 said:


> Yeah i would like to see you push with it Aron........i got ur message thankyou.....hope i did not wake you up with the text yesetrday morning, but i fiqured you where plowing. Radar look good over you guys that night...glad you plowed some snow...how much you get?


No problem, I was up since 12 midnight. Didnt see you text tilll later in the morning. We got 3-5 depend on the area. Was out salting a few lots this AM. My brother in Boston said they got an additional 8 inches yesterday. In his town they have gotten over 50 inches of snow since Christmas. We are not even close to that here. I think we are a little below average for the season.


----------



## tls22

Burkartsplow;1207823 said:


> No problem, I was up since 12 midnight. Didnt see you text tilll later in the morning. We got 3-5 depend on the area. Was out salting a few lots this AM. My brother in Boston said they got an additional 8 inches yesterday. In his town they have gotten over 50 inches of snow since Christmas. We are not even close to that here. I think we are a little below average for the season.


Nice storm for you guys.....now its just real cold here. This storm just pushed us over 40 for the year...not to bad. Boston def has the hot hand right now.....they got shafted last winter during febuary as most of the storms went south of them.


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks good my piles were frozen to and im really runing out of room to put the snow wish i had that v yesterday to scoop behind cars.


----------



## EGLC

pictures look great as usual Tim. do you go out by yourself or have a helper with you? I know your dad has the dmax that you said was the residential truck if I remember correctly? or do they also do the sidewalks? I really like your v-blade....my pro+'s aren't as efficient in the parking lots I feel as a V or Wideout would be. Nice curb guards as well, should really help with wear on the side of the blade from rubbing curbs...the ones I run are a little better as they help your cutting edge wear down as fast but any guard is better then none.....hope you get better by tuesday, heard we're going to get hammered! supposed to warm up a little, hoping it isn't too heavy.

ps the sig line is for you


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks great Tim! Love the new plow.


----------



## deere615

aperfcrcle;1207815 said:


> btw, do you do any barter work for the gynecologist office? free check ups? sorry i had to...


I was going to make that same comment, but chose not too. Hes going to need it though with the amount of hours he has been sitting in the truck plowing this season! Glad everythings been goin well tim:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

sweet pics timmy, im so sick of the snow i gave up on taking pics lol


----------



## tls22

wolfmobile8;1207968 said:


> looks good my piles were frozen to and im really runing out of room to put the snow wish i had that v yesterday to scoop behind cars.


Thanks...yeah for this storm on wed there will def be no stacking....have seen alot of relocating going on here the last few days



EGLC;1208143 said:


> pictures look great as usual Tim. do you go out by yourself or have a helper with you? I know your dad has the dmax that you said was the residential truck if I remember correctly? or do they also do the sidewalks? I really like your v-blade....my pro+'s aren't as efficient in the parking lots I feel as a V or Wideout would be. Nice curb guards as well, should really help with wear on the side of the blade from rubbing curbs...the ones I run are a little better as they help your cutting edge wear down as fast but any guard is better then none.....hope you get better by tuesday, heard we're going to get hammered! supposed to warm up a little, hoping it isn't too heavy.
> 
> ps the sig line is for you


lol...nice sig. Yes i go out with me and another truck...the dump......then we have shovlers in the driveway truck.......depends on how much snow we have, for the amount of helpers. This storm we only had one. So the driveway crew also does the side walks......ones we are done with the commercial we all go help bang out the driveways. Thanks for the nice comments on my v-blade......i could never go back to a straight blade.....and to tell you the truth i would never buy another straight blade....next plow will def be a xls...so i have the ultimate combo. Yeah ur curb guards are def better...i was just pressed for time, so i went with those. In the off season im def getting what you have. Have fun on thursday and be safe



GMCHD plower;1208338 said:


> Looks great Tim! Love the new plow.


Thanks man...hope ur having fun in the snow


----------



## tls22

deere615;1208349 said:


> I was going to make that same comment, but chose not too. Hes going to need it though with the amount of hours he has been sitting in the truck plowing this season! Glad everythings been goin well tim:waving:


Thanks Brad...glad you did well also....got a call for a driveway in ur area the other day:laughing:



THEGOLDPRO;1208450 said:


> sweet pics timmy, im so sick of the snow i gave up on taking pics lol


Lol Ben...thanks. get ready for more thursday...payup


----------



## deere615

tls22;1211530 said:


> Thanks Brad...glad you did well also....got a call for a driveway in ur area the other day:laughing:


Really probably some cheapo I think I know the guy


----------



## tls22

deere615;1211538 said:


> Really probably some cheapo I think I know the guy


lol.....


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thanks man...hope ur having fun in the snow[/QUOTE]

I definately am! Hoping for some more storms this month, it'd be nice to have a few more billings....


----------



## EGLC

What are you hearing for tomorrow into thursday? Today was a bust, I'm just salting right now.


----------



## the new boss 92

i havent realized how much snow you guys were getting till i saw the news this morning. lol


----------



## Dissociative

gotta love plowing those beaver doctors....without them we ALL would suffer...

keep em open early and clean.....the parking lots that is..LOL...


----------



## tls22

EGLC;1212183 said:


> What are you hearing for tomorrow into thursday? Today was a bust, I'm just salting right now.


i heard 6-10.......



the new boss 92;1212306 said:


> i havent realized how much snow you guys were getting till i saw the news this morning. lol


Yeah we have 43 inches so far for the winter.....more coming 2morrow



Dissociative;1212340 said:


> gotta love plowing those beaver doctors....without them we ALL would suffer...
> 
> keep em open early and clean.....the parking lots that is..LOL...


lol...you hit the nail on the head dissociative...you def know what ur talking about...hope all is well pal


----------



## fishinmedic

Feel free to send some of it over here to Wisconsin! I've plowed twice this month! Glad at least some people are getting a good year in though.


----------



## tiaquessa

We ended up with about 5" here on the shoreline.


----------



## tls22

fishinmedic;1213298 said:


> Feel free to send some of it over here to Wisconsin! I've plowed twice this month! Glad at least some people are getting a good year in though.


lol...will keep it in mind...have a good rest of the winter


tiaquessa;1213340 said:


> We ended up with about 5" here on the shoreline.


Yeah you guys got a nice little push out of it this AM. We had a light dusting....6-10 2morrowpayup


----------



## EGLC

you plan on expanding at all this year? going to always sub for your dad (i'm guessing thats what you do?) after tonights storm you guys might need to start hauling piles off, no?


----------



## tls22

EGLC;1214381 said:


> you plan on expanding at all this year? going to always sub for your dad (i'm guessing thats what you do?) after tonights storm you guys might need to start hauling piles off, no?


Yes today we where relocating snow....also some of our driveways needed it...have no plans on expanding this year. As i was pretty max out with the bigger storms we got, all 3 trucks where plowing at commercials......my father and i are partners....as i do not sub for him.....i think next year i will go 100% commercials as the driveways are more of a pain then anything...Plus this will allow 100% of our attention on our commercial work. Wich i feel is our bread and butter


----------



## tls22

Plowed for the 6th and 7th time this month....and we broke a record for most snow in the month of january....We had over 40 inches. The first part of this storm was not expected...we ended up with 5 inches during the day on wed. Then that not we got about 13.5 in 5 hours...it was wet and heavy. Really gave my truck a workout...had to v-plow to get into driveways and lots.....also relocated snow today..it just has been a crazy winter....

salting wed in the morning...snow was not expected.









what we ended up with









the reason to get a v


----------



## tls22

After a 2 hour nap this is what we had waiting for us


----------



## Lux Lawn

Lookin good,like the trucks.


----------



## tls22

all 3 trucks working










snowpack at my house, prob close to 4ft


----------



## tls22

shows how high the side road banks are









moving snow at some driveways


















bought this shovel in december...going to see how much is left at the end of the winter


----------



## tls22

Lux Lawn;1217661 said:


> Lookin good,like the trucks.


Thanks man


----------



## V_Scapes

Is the snow stacking in your contract for the resi's or did you make a few calls? wish i had a machine to relocate with.


----------



## tls22

V_Scapes;1217676 said:


> Is the snow stacking in your contract for the resi's or did you make a few calls? wish i had a machine to relocate with.


Nope...just made calls to people we thought needed it....if they did not want it....then thats totally there choice.


----------



## deere615

Thats how I used to be with 2 or 3 shovels a year I have like 5 sitting around like that but dont through them away, I dunno why lol. till I brought 2 snow plow shovels man they are nice!


----------



## tls22

deere615;1217692 said:


> Thats how I used to be with 2 or 3 shovels a year I have like 5 sitting around like that but dont through them away, I dunno why lol. till I brought 2 snow plow shovels man they are nice!


Lol...yeah i love the shovel i have...great to dig with. The snowplow shovel is good....but once its over 5-6 its pretty much useless....i broke mine last year during the febuary storms....the heavy wet snow is to hard to push, and i guess they where not ment for me to dig with...lol oh well..they are still a nice shovel

edit: just so u guys know there is new pictures posted on page 4 also


----------



## Len90

That is not even a great example of the banks on the sides of the road. Drive down route 18 south from Raritan Bay Medical Center to Route 9. That is a tall snow bank! Great shots and hope to see more if/when we get more snow.


----------



## tls22

Len90;1227067 said:



> That is not even a great example of the banks on the sides of the road. Drive down route 18 south from Raritan Bay Medical Center to Route 9. That is a tall snow bank! Great shots and hope to see more if/when we get more snow.


thanks len,Yeah.....or 287 south a few weeks back before they push them back,.....been melting off pretty good now...i hope to get 1 or 2 more storms


----------



## Len90

tls22;1238664 said:


> thanks len,Yeah.....or 287 south a few weeks back before they push them back,.....been melting off pretty good now...i hope to get 1 or 2 more storms


It might be a while before we see more snow in NJ. I'm hoping that something can sneak in for the very end of February to maybe even the first week of March.

I actually saw the state DOT winging back the snow on 287 two weeks ago with a motor grader. I was completely shocked to see something like that going on.


----------



## tls22

Len90;1238670 said:


> It might be a while before we see more snow in NJ. I'm hoping that something can sneak in for the very end of February to maybe even the first week of March.
> 
> I actually saw the state DOT winging back the snow on 287 two weeks ago with a motor grader. I was completely shocked to see something like that going on.


Yeah i guess thats why the windrow look odd to me...as if the shelfed it....pretty odd looking


----------

